# Radioamatierisms >  Vai gadījumā ...... 2400 MHz

## Obsis

Vienam darbelim (kārtējam Marsiešu ķērājam) ir vajadzīgs stabils radio-datalinks, un man nāvīgi gribās tur iebāzt NRF024L, tikai tas noziedzīgā kārtā strādā uz 2400 MHz. 

Jo raugi, tas viss tiks izvietots dzīva monstra vēderā, tātad apkārt ūdens, ūdens vien, bet ne tikai ūdens (jo klasiķa vārdiem, Patiesība ir mans draugs). 

Un kad jau esmu gandrīz vai uz to visu parakstījies, pēkšņi iekrita galvā mulsinoša doma - a kāpēc gan mikroviļņu pečkas strādā uz 2400 MHz - a nu tāpēc, ka tur ūdenim absorbcijas maksimums, ai sāpe. Ko nu?? 

Variants 1 - pārtaisīt to NRF024L uz pieņemsim 2 vai 3 subharmoniku, izkodināt garāku antenas celiņu un dzīvot mūžu laimīgi. Bet vai nav vieglāk visu uzbūvēt no jauna kā pārtaisīt esošu?? Cits variants - palielināt jaudu ar cerību, ka tas būs azbesta nezvērs kam gruzdums kuņģī neskādēs. Trešais variants - atteikties no  NRF024L pavisam un iet uz kaut kādu nebūt 110 kHz vai citu tikpat dumu diapazonu, galu galā lētu raidīkļu uz 433 un 147 MHz un par 27 MHz ir pilns e-beijs. Diemžēl tiem nav drošā modulācija, nav bitu paritātes kontroles un signāla atkārtošanas līdz apstiprinājuma saņemšanai, tiem pat nav jaudas pašpieregulēšanās atkarībā no radiodzirdamības. Vārdu sakot - nu negribās atteikties no lētā un labā, lai to aizstātu ar dārgu un nelabu. 

Kādas ir Jūsu domas tā visa sakarā, alias - čto takoje bi skušaķ čtobi pohuģeķ....
Nav pieredze ar ūdeni? Tas vēders nebūs diez ko lielāks par 200 litru mucu, tā ka ūdens slāņa biezums maximum maximorum 30 cm. Varbūt nemaz tik traki nav un dzirdamība būs bez vainas?? Ko?

----------


## Didzis

Neticu, ka 2,4GHz skries cauri ūdenim. Ne jau prieka pēc zemūdenēs sakari uz kHz un arī tad MW raidītāji mauc zemē iekšā. Man bija viens projekts sakariem starp ūdenslīdējiem. Kients bija sadomājies izmantot PMR446MHz rācijas, bet protams nekas nedarbojās. Secinājums tikai viens, ūdenī izplatās tikai garu viļņu radiosignāls. Paskat, gaiss pilns ar droniem.  Būtu tak interesanti uztaisīt zemudens dronu, bet nekā, bezvadu uztaisīt nevar.

----------


## habitbraker

Paskaties shos. Tiem noteikti ir Tavas uzskaitiitaas gudraas fiichas: http://www.hoperf.com/upload/rf/RFM95_96_97_98W.pdf

30cm jau nav tas pats, kas metri zem uudens...

----------


## Didzis

30cm, priekš tādām frekvencem, ir ļoti daudz.Varbūt var antenu virs ūdens dabūt, tad viss būs čikiniekā.

----------


## habitbraker

Buus vien jaapiekriit. Pat pie UHF laikam buus pagruuti. Te "table 1" ir cipari priekshstatam (http://www.intechopen.com/books/radi...applications):

----------


## Waldis

_ Man bija viens projekts sakariem starp ūdenslīdējiem. Kients bija sadomājies izmantot PMR446MHz rācijas, bet protams nekas nedarbojās._

Ir redzētas sakaru starp ūdensložņām iekārtas, kurās izmanto ultraskaņu.

----------


## Didzis

Pie tāda paša rezultāta es arī nonācu, bet ultraskaņas sakaru iekaŗtas, salīdzinājumā ar PMR446, maksā kosmosu. Vispār, viss, kas saistīts ar līšanu zem ūdens, maksā vājprātīgas naudas. Izstrādāt ko no jauna beigās gan nesanāk lētāk. Vārdu sakot, dārgs vaļasprieks, bet, no otras puses, ja izceļ kādu kuģi ar zelta kravu, tad viss atmaksājas  ::

----------


## JDat

Interesanti... Paejot malā no Radiviļņu tēmas un pafantazējot par ultraskaņu... Vai ultraskaņas mazgātāja starotājs (transducer) varētu būt skaņas avots? Obsis, kā jau akadēmiķis, varētu papētīt kādas ir iespējas modulēt ultraskaņas starotāju un vai pietiks ar vienu starotāju priekš sakariem dažu desmitu metru attālumā zem ūdens...
Uztvērējs? Kā būtu ja izmantotu tā sauktā PING sensora uztvērēju, kurš ielikts hermētiskā kastītē? Varbūt izdodas savēr kaut kādu rotaļlietu no visa šī labuma.

----------


## Elfs

Ultraskaņas mazgātājā tas pjezo elements pietiktu kilometru sakariem.
Vei shitos mazos var mēģināt
http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A019479
Kautkādā senā 80 gadu Radio žurnālā bija zemūdens pjezo ierīces apraksts un shēmas- kautkas uz AM un kautkādiem P214 galā  :: 
Kautkādi pārsimt metri  un pjezo bija maziņš.

Varbūt var kautko izravēt jau gatavu no makšķernieku eholota....

----------


## Waldis

_
Kautkādā senā 80 gadu Radio žurnālā bija zemūdens pjezo ierīces apraksts un shēmas_

Žurnāls Радио №10 1970 http://zamykaniya.net/magazine/m_rad...70-god-10.html 40lpp. ...ja kas...

----------


## Obsis

Didzi, U-bouts iet kilometriem dziļi, bet tā lopa vēders ir pussprīdi "dziļš". Nevar ziloņu problēmas projicēt uz odiem.

----------


## Obsis

Paldies par pjezo, bet kontakta metodes ne sevišķi der, jo tad pētniekam ik pa dažām minūtēm to nezvēru jānoķer par jaunu un par jaunu. Zinātnieku dzīvības, zin, diezgan dārgi maksā par auditorijas beņķa deldēšanu n-padsmit gadu garumā.

----------


## Obsis

Mans sonars ar prastu pirkstiņbateriju skrien līdz 250 metru dziļumam, atstarojas, un tiek vēl atpakaļ. Tā ka sonaram nav probzu. Modulācija - kaut vai telegrāfa režīms. Tikai datu pārraides ātrums gan nekāds, bet man jau daudz nevajag, pāris cipariņus nosūtināt.  Tikai tas prasa kontaktu, un tas neder principā.

----------


## Obsis

Habitbraker: mūža mīlestība no pirmā acu uzmetiena. Paldies par Hoperf. Aliņš no manis - vari pat izvēlēties kādu marku gribi.
Protams, es skatījos vājinājumu tabulu zem jūras ūdens (nu man gan Sīmensi ir vadošāki). Tur 2,4 GHz bija ap 10^3-10^4 reizes uz metru, tāpēc manā gadījumā 10-100 reizes uz visu slāni.

P.S. Tikko atradu laiku pamatīgāk palasīt datašītu, zemākā frekvence 169 MHz.  Protams 169 kHz būtu jaukāk, kaut gan varbūt tomēr nē, jo kā gan uztaisīsi antenu atļautajā pastmarkas izmērā. Nu nekā. Bet 169 MHz=2metri saīsināts variantus var provēt, mazākais stabilais garums saīsinājumam ap 10 reizes būs zem 20cm, a man zondes garums 138mm.

----------


## Didzis

2,4GHz nelīdīs cauri arī pussprīdim ūdens. Nē, nu ja iemauksi klistronu no mikroviļņu krāsns, gan jau kautkas izlīdīs, bet ne jau ar džiem milivatiem. Ja datu ātrumu nevajag lielu, kapēc nevar ultraskaņu izmantot? Iemērc uztvērēju ūdenī un "klausies'', ko tā ''zemūdene'' raida. Radioamatieriem jau gatavas programas, kuras parastu digitāli modulētu audio ļerkšķi detektē uz teksta formātu. Atliek tikai nomodulē tultraskaņas signālu, uztveršanas daļā, ar kādu verķi, kurš paredzēts sikspārņu klausišanai, pārdzīt dzirdamā audiosignālā, padot datora audioieejā un demodulēt teksta formā. Nu jā, tā pa vienkāršo no krasta diez vai uzķersi, būs vien kājas jāslapina un ūdenī uztvērējs jāiemērc.

----------


## Elfs

Ja tas nezvērs ir tieššām nezvērs ar asinīm ādu un speķa slāni, tad taču kontakts - pjezo-tauciņš-ādiņa-ūdžiņš varbūt nav nemaz tik sūdīgs kontakts...  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE: Didzis un Elfs: tas nezvērs ir ar ādu un asinīm (konkrēti gove), bet kuņģī ievietotais sensors nav normāli pieietams. Noķeršana un pieskaršanās ir pietiekami gara epopeja, no kuras jāizvairās, un kas reizi ik pa mērķī definētajām 10 minūtēm visā šamās mūža garumā ir neiedomājama. Der tikai un vienīgi radiosakari, bet vot tas Long Wave no Habitbreikera mani nopietni fascinē.

----------


## Raimonds1

Noskaidro, ar kādu frekvenci un jaudām darbojas grūtnieču augļa skatāmais ultraskaņas aparāts. Ja tur kaut kas sanāk ar mazizmēra attiecīgu raidītāju -tam signālam, cik saprotu, jātiek no kuņģa līdz ādai, kur var lipināt retranslatoru, kas pastiprina un dod tālāk, kādos viļņos vajag.

----------


## Obsis

15 gadus pielipināts retranslators vai nu noplīsīs pats, vai nobeigs to govi. Vakarā noguļoties tā pārplēsīs tesmeni pret manu retranslatoru. Retranslators jāiedabū vēderā. 
Tā ka plānoju sēriju ar testiem, ekranētu telpu jau atradu, šķidrums būs kannā, raidītājs plastmasas lodē. Tādas nule Depu skaistas parādījušās. Antenas salāgojumu jau arī nāksies krietni piekoriģēt, drošvien.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Google: hole in cow
Vajag tak govij ierīkot " tehniskās apkopes, revīzijas lūku" un nebūs jābūvē raidītāji...
Govij vis ticamāk derēs garo viļņu raidītājs un pamatīga magnētiskā antena, lai uztvertu signālu...

----------

